# re-grouting steps



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

I can see these steps were looking very nice at one point. A little TLC is all you need to make them shine again (figuratively). You should use a grinder with a diamond tip blade to cut out all of the old mortar approx. 1". Be careful not to cut into the stone. Use various size chisels to get the areas not accessible with grinder. Now- You have 2 options.

Option 1= Only cut and fill the joints that need it. Downside is new mortar will not match the old, and old could eventually crack away too. 
Option 2= This option is the only way i would do it. Cut out ALL the old mortar. 

Now that you have the mortar cut out, spray off with hose and let dry. Mix masonry mortar to a consistency of pudding. Loose enough to be squeezed through a grout bag but stiff enough to not be runny/watery. You might want to trial and error with the mix before you go grouting as you do not want to get mud on the stones and make a mess. The key is to grout the joints and leave the stones clean. Make sure to use the proper mixture of 
sand/dry mortar/water.

The problem with some of these larger joints on the steps is that the joint is to big to receive mortar. You must place something sturdy underneath the hole for the mortar to sit on until it bonds to the stone. Kind of like a form for concrete. Use some wood or something to place underneath. 

Once you have filled the bed and head (horizontal/vertical) joints, wait until it becomes hard and use a small margin trowel to scrap it off so its flush with the stone surface. After its all filled with new mortar it should take about 30-45 before its ready (65 degrees average). 

I know this is alot of info to take in at once so no worries if you have many questions. Hope this helps. 

EAGLE757


----------



## denverboz (Oct 6, 2011)

TRUEPRO said:


> I can see these steps were looking very nice at one point. A little TLC is all you need to make them shine again (figuratively). You should use a grinder with a diamond tip blade to cut out all of the old mortar approx. 1". Be careful not to cut into the stone. Use various size chisels to get the areas not accessible with grinder. Now- You have 2 options.
> 
> Option 1= Only cut and fill the joints that need it. Downside is new mortar will not match the old, and old could eventually crack away too.
> Option 2= This option is the only way i would do it. Cut out ALL the old mortar.
> ...


Hey, Just want to say thank you very much for the advice, and yeah just one other question.

As for as the mortar mix, can I get it with not having to add anything (besides water of course), or will I have to add sand no matter what?

And thanks again


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes you can find various premixed products at your local HD/Lowes. I havent had the greatest experiences with these add water and go mixtures but for what your doing it should be fine. Getting the right consistency is the key to making the grouting go easy. Best of luck!


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

denverboz said:


> Looking for a little advice on the best way to re-grout these exterior steps, like would I just use standard concrete etc? *They actually had them done a few years ago by a so-called professional, and well you can see the results!!!
> *
> Here's a couple pics at what we're looking at:


The reason it looks that way is because it was patched at that time, and from the looks of it, the material is less than ideal for horizontal masonry steps. I don't want to sound extreme, but I don't see that lasting more than a few short years without a complete tear-up & resetting or better yet, replacement with suitable material. Grindign and tuckpointing that in place will only buy you a few years IMPO........


----------



## lynnbrwn (Mar 26, 2012)

I believe TRUEPRO's advice is the best advice to follow...couldn't have said it better myself.


----------

